# Natron compiling error message.



## Manuel L (May 20, 2018)

Hi have this problem when I tried to compile natron from the ports : 

```
===>  Staging for natron-2.3.4_1
===>   natron-2.3.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/OFX/Plugins/IO.ofx.bundle/
Contents/Info.plist - not found
===>  openfx-io-2.3.4_1 is marked as broken: fails to build with ffmpeg 4.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/openfx-io
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/natron
```


----------



## tobik@ (May 20, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> Hi have this problem when I tried to compile natron from the ports :
> 
> ===>  Staging for natron-2.3.4_1
> ===>   natron-2.3.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/OFX/Plugins/Ifx.bundle/
> ...


I don't think that there's an easy workaround for this one. I'd send an email to the maintainer of graphics/openfx-io or file a bug on https://bugs.freebsd.org and ask if they plan on making it work with FFmpeg 4.0.


----------



## Manuel L (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi hello this issue has been resolved, I just downloaded from pkg manager. Thanks so much for help !.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 11, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> Hi hello this issue has been resolved, I just downloaded from pkg manager. Thanks so much for help !.


A fair warning though: if you installed the rest of your software using the Ports collection and are now also including a binary package then this could lead up to big problems over time. Generally speaking it's strongly discouraged to mix these two installation types together.

So either install all your external software using `pkg install` or install everything through the Ports collection. Not both.


----------



## Manuel L (Jun 12, 2018)

I see thanks for the advice..... so you cannot mix packages binaries with ports because this can mess your Os. Now I understand why I have to install the OS a couple of times since it was crashing but now I only have binary packages, the problems began when I was updating the operating system. I have one last question for you Mr. SheLuser how I can join the project ? I would like to be a member of FreeBSD since I really like to OS and I want to give some back to the comunity ?.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 13, 2018)

Should fixed in the meantime (June, 6th) with the update to 2.3.12: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=471871.


----------

